# Перенос системы на другой раздел

## awake

Привет! 

Как перенести систему на другой раздел? Раздел другого размера.

Используется reiser fs

----------

## Zoltan

Команда "cp -ax" копирует все специальные файлы и не выходит за границы файловой системы. Я когда-то успешно откопировал свой рутовый партишн на другой диск.

----------

